# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  *** Nov-Dec 2019 Challenge: The Scrolls of Guild ***

## J.Edward

The Scrolls of Guild [episode one]

"Far in the East lies the kingdom of the Cartographer. 
There, in the city of Guild, is the great library of the Scribes, full of maps and scrolls from all over the world. 
And some say even from beyond. Varied and numerous are the styles and subjects of these maps, it is said."

Show us one of these maps. Ideally as a scroll or an old worn parchment. But it could be on an old skin or wooden tiles tied together.
It could even be etched in stone.

Capture the spirit of the Guild, as you see it, and put it on a map. It can relate to the Guild World, Guild City, or places beyond.
Something in or on the map should give the feel that it comes from the great library.

Go big. You have the months of November and December to complete it. [CLs need holidays too  :Wink:  ]
Feel free to make a guild character of yourself; a mapmaker, a ruler, a villain, and offworld traveler from beyond.
Just have fun and challenge yourself to make your next best map.

[Last months was a bit more defined, so this time it's more open.]

----------


## Chashio

This sounds great, J! Oh good, two months means I might be able to join in..gotta get other stuff done first.

----------


## MistyBeee

Wow, this one sounds... terribly challenging ! o_o
I do have a dozen of ideas, but no time... no time...  :Frown:

----------


## ThomasR

Did I hear "worn parchment" ?

----------


## Tonquani

Hmmm... Would I get away with creating a map of the Great Library itself?

Or is that a bit off topic?

----------


## J.Edward

> This sounds great, J! Oh good, two months means I might be able to join in..gotta get other stuff done first.


Yep, time enough.  :Wink: 



> Wow, this one sounds... terribly challenging ! o_o
> I do have a dozen of ideas, but no time... no time...


You can squeeze in a fun little map, if nothing else.
This one is a lot more about the spirit of the Guild and having fun mapping.  :Wink: 
Nudge nudge.  :Razz:  



> Did I hear "worn parchment" ?


That you did  :Wink:  



> Hmmm... Would I get away with creating a map of the Great Library itself?
> 
> Or is that a bit off topic?


I think that should be fine.  :Smile: 
If you are going to use the layout of the one Robbie, our admin, created, then message him first.
You can also feel free to craft a differrnt building as well, since the city of Guild is massive and unfinished.
So a variety of libraries may well be hidden around. And who can say which is the true Great Library.  :Surprised: 

Hopefully I can do a little something to join in.
Like Beee, I am super busy with work, but this one really should not be missed.

----------


## Ifrix

Hmmm, I do have one idea for this. However, should it be related to the city of Guild and the library therein or can we offer up our own unique, abstract take on the "spirit of the Guild"?
That idea wouldn't really work as a scroll though, so I can probably come up with something else if not.

----------


## ChrisCB

What a challenging... hum... challenge. I don't know yet what I would do, but I will.

----------


## MistyBeee

> Yep, time enough. 
> 
> You can squeeze in a fun little map, if nothing else.
> This one is a lot more about the spirit of the Guild and having fun mapping. 
> Nudge nudge.


Do you mean... making _simple_ ? Oh, G... don't you know me better ?  :Laughing:

----------


## Voolf

Very interesting and open for interpretation idea. I hope i can join that one too.

----------


## ChrisCB

Because I'm an apprentice at the Cartographers' Guild (that what's it's written on my badge), I've imagined an apprentice story, a discussion between his master about one of his maps. The apprentice has received an envelope with the annotated map and with the hand-written answer.

----------


## Pomb

Neat challenge Idea! I'm also hoping I can carve time to do something! TIME it's what we need, it ticks on by so fast.

----------


## Jaxilon

Yikes, I want to do this so much. I've got some busy time ahead of me but we'll see as there is also a chance for some downtime....oh man, I want to get in on this.

----------


## J.Edward

> Hmmm, I do have one idea for this. However, should it be related to the city of Guild and the library therein or can we offer up our own unique, abstract take on the "spirit of the Guild"?
> That idea wouldn't really work as a scroll though, so I can probably come up with something else if not.


Go for spirit of the Guild. Scroll or parchment or whatnot is more ideal, but just make sure that it feels like it was somehow archived at the library.




> What a challenging... hum... challenge. I don't know yet what I would do, but I will.


Just have fun with it.  :Smile: 



> Do you mean... making _simple_ ? Oh, G... don't you know me better ?


Hehehe, yes, of course. You will make it so much more complex. And splendid.  :Wink: 



> Very interesting and open for interpretation idea. I hope i can join that one too.


I hope so too. Even  if just to join in the fun.  :Smile: 



> Because I'm an apprentice at the Cartographers' Guild (that what's it's written on my badge), I've imagined an apprentice story, a discussion between his master about one of his maps. The apprentice has received an envelope with the annotated map and with the hand-written answer.


Excellent. 



> Neat challenge Idea! I'm also hoping I can carve time to do something! TIME it's what we need, it ticks on by so fast.


Very true. That's why I made it a 2 month challenge.



> Yikes, I want to do this so much. I've got some busy time ahead of me but we'll see as there is also a chance for some downtime....oh man, I want to get in on this.


Hopefully everyone will be able to jump in with some sort of map.  :Smile:

----------


## GodofMoxie

what areas on the world map still need to get done? I saw you saying 57 but some other areas also seem blank? 

I want to have the image double task to help fill up the world map.

----------


## Azélor

Episode 1 ?

----------


## J.Edward

> what areas on the world map still need to get done? I saw you saying 57 but some other areas also seem blank? 
> 
> I want to have the image double task to help fill up the world map.


I'll have to check and make sure, but I think everyone took all of the countries.
That said, some people have not completed their lands.
I need to look back and see.
I'll get back to you on that.



> Episode 1 ?


hehe, well, i don't know if we will do this again or not, but I was just prepping it for the archives in case we do.  :Wink: 
I like what you decided to do. I may have to do some more from Nahadua.
I'm not sure if I have enough time, but even doing some sketching of areas would be a nice addition to the lands.

----------


## GodofMoxie

> I'll have to check and make sure, but I think everyone took all of the countries.
> That said, some people have not completed their lands.
> I need to look back and see.
> I'll get back to you on that.


Thanks,  :Smile:  I can't easily make heads or tails out of what's going on there.

----------


## J.Edward

it's a bit muddy over time, yes
it's old territory.  :Question:

----------


## aeshnidae

What a cool challenge! Since it's two months, hopefully I'll be able to participate. I've missed hanging around the Guild and seeing all of your marvelous maps!  :Smile:

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Damn it, I just realised that the Guild World was mapped.. I created like a hidden monster island for the challenge, can I still use it ?

Cheers.

Al

----------


## Falconius

> Damn it, I just realised that the Guild World was mapped.. I created like a hidden monster island for the challenge, can I still use it ?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Al


Islands aren't covered in the Guild World map.  I think you should feel free to make one up.

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Sweet thanks man.

----------


## J.Edward

Agreed. Use it.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Hey John, would a redo of my *mumbles* still unfinished Guildworld country be acceptable ?

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

You said, we have November and December. Am I right in assuming the deadline is New Year's Eve?

----------


## J.Edward

I'm enjoying all the maps going on in this challenge  :Very Happy: 




> Hey John, would a redo of my *mumbles* still unfinished Guildworld country be acceptable ?


Uhm, it depends, have you started any  of it yet? if you haven't, then yes, you can.
If you have already worked on the map before this challenge, then no, I wouldn't be able to allow that.
That's always been one of the rules with challenges - they have to be made for the challenge, not begun before the challenge.



> You said, we have November and December. Am I right in assuming the deadline is New Year's Eve?


Well, it might be a bit before midnight, or after. It depends what I have going on that evening.  :Wink: 
I'll keep people posted though.

I am still hoping to get a little something going here myself, but I've been busy with work and computer issues.

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Okay, thanks.

I hope you get those issues worked out.  :Smile:

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Well, I'm sorry to say it, but I will not be entering this challenge.  :Frown:  I had a project that was progressing nicely, but too many other things horned in on my time. Maybe I will post it later, in a post of its own. Until then, happy mapping and good luck!

----------


## Ifrix

I did actually work on something this month but unfortunately the idea I had in my head didn't work out quite so well on paper...

----------


## J.Edward

Well, there's still somewhere near 30+ hours for you to jump in and knock one out in a blaze of speed and fury.  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

Threads closed. I am up way too late.
I'll set up the voting thread later.  :Wink: 
Glad we had such good activity with this challenge.

----------

